# Is Establishment Principle, etc, dependent on a critical mass of biblical Christians?



## Peairtach (Jun 15, 2010)

All these plans for 

(a) The Establishment Principle or a renewal of it in Scotland and/or England.

(b) National Covenanting or a renewal of it in Scotland

(c) Theonomy 

(d) Application of the general equity of the Biblical law to modern states or a renewal of it in certain countries.

All these are dependent upon and acknowledged to be dependent upon (even by theonomists) a critical mass of biblical believers arising in particular nations.

Is this idea of the application of God's standards being dependent on democracy Scriptural, or just (Scriptural) practical wisdom? 

Is it another recognition (even by theonomists) that we live in a different era and redemptive situation to the Mosaic period? 

Does it mean that amils, some of whom believe that things aren't going to improve much anyway, can only hold to any of (a) to (d) hypothetically, because they don't believe it will ever happen?


----------



## rbcbob (Jun 15, 2010)

Watching this one from the sidelines


----------

